# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Ռուսաստանը ճանաչեց Աբխազիան ու Հարավային Օսիան

## Marduk

Ժողովուրդ հենց նոր Մեդվեդևը ճանաչեց Աբխազիան ու Հարավային Օսիան:

Ու կոչ արեց մյուս երկրներին նույնը անել:

Կոսովո , Աբխազիա, Հարավային Օսիա.... հերթը Արցախինն է  :Hands Up: 
Աշխարհը պարտավոր է ճանաչել Արցախի անկախությունը, ոչ ԱՄՆ-ը ոչ Ռուսաստանը այլևս ոչ մի բարոյական ու քաղաքական իրավունք չունեն Արցախին պարտադրելու այլ լուծում բացի անկախության ճանաչումից

Դե իսկ հետո Միացում 

Միացում Միացում Միացում ....    :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժողովուրդ հենց նոր Մեդվեդևը ճանաչեց Աբխազիան ու Հարավային Օսիան:
> 
> Ու կոչ արեց մյուս երկրներին նույնը անել:
> 
> Կոսովո , Աբխազիա, Հարավային Օսիա.... հերթը Արցախինն է 
> Աշխարհը պարտավոր է ճանաչել Արցախի անկախությունը, ոչ ԱՄՆ-ը ոչ Ռուսաստանը այլևս ոչ մի բարոյական ու քաղաքական իրավունք չունեն Արցախին պարտադրելու այլ լուծում բացի անկախության ճանաչումից
> 
> Դե իսկ հետո Միացում 
> 
> Միացում Միացում Միացում ....


Մի շտապիր ուրախանալ, Ռուսաստանը երբեք չի ակնարկել, որ կճանաչի Ղարաբաղի անկախությունը, իսկ Ղարաբաղը Ռուսաստանին դեռ չի էլ խնդրել։ Այստեղ «ստորջրյա ականներ» կան, դեռ «գլխներիս գալիքը» չգիտենք։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Աբխազիան ու Հարավային Օսեթիան որպես անկախ պետություններ ճանաչեց ոչ թե Մեդվեդևը, այլ Ռուսաստանը: Բայց դա այնքան էլ կարևոր չի, քանի որ և՛ Հարավային Օսեթիան, և՛ Աբխազիան անկախ են հռչակել իրենց տարիներ առաջ: Կարևոր չէ, թե Ռուսաստանն ու իր գուբեռնիաները (Ղազախստան, Բելառուս և այլն) կճանաչեն անկախությունը, թե ոչ (Հայաստանը չնշեցի գուբեռնիաների մեջ, որովհետև Հայաստանի գուբեռնատորները չեն համարձակվի հետևել Ռուսաստանի օրինակին): Կարևոր է փաստացի դառնալ պետություն, ունենալ կայացած տնտեսական համակարգ: Այս հարցում Աբխազիան առաջընթաց ունի, սակայն Հարավային Օսեթիան բոլորովին այլ է: Մեկ ուրիշ խնդիր էլ կա: Աբխազիայի և Հարավային Օսեթիայի բնակչության ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ՌԴ քաղաքացիներ են: Արդյո՞ք այս անկախացումները ձևական չեն: Աբխազիայի հարցում, կարծում եմ, անկախության ձգտում կա, սակայն Աբխազիայի ներկա իշխանության՝ Ռուսաստանի դրածո լինելը շատ կվնասի նրանց Աբխազիայի քիչ թե շատ ինքնուրույն մնալուն: Հարավային Օսեթիան որպես անկախ պետություն ես չեմ կարող պատկերացնել: Եվ եթե մոտ ժամանակներում օս ժողովուրդը (նաև Հյուսիսային Օսեթիայի բնակչությունը ) չձգտի մեկ ընդհանուր անկախ պետության ստեղծմանը, ապա կարելի է համարել Հարավային Օսեթիայի անկախությունը ձևական մի թատրոն՝ Ռուսաստանի կազմի մեջ մտնելու համար: Բայց այս ամենին կարող է գործը չհասնի, և Աբխազիան ու Հարավային Օսեթիան որոշ ժամանակով կդառնան Ղարաբաղի նման հանրապետությունների՝ վարկաբեկելով նրանց միակ ճանաչող Ռուսաստանին: 
Կարծում եմ, արևմուտքի, մասնավորապես ԱՄՆ-ի դիրքորոշումը երկար սպասեցնել չի տա: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է Արցախին, ապա կասեմ հետևյալը՝ Ռուսաստանը չէ, որ պետք է ճանաչի Արցախի անկախ լինելը կամ չլինելը, Արցախը անկախ ճանաչելու սպասելիքներ պետք է ունենալ միայն Հայաստանից և Ադրբեջանից, թքած մնացյալ ողջ աշխարհի վրա՝ իրենց ազգերի կողմնորոշման ու տարածքային ամբողջականության սկզբունքներով: Իսկ Արցախը Հայաստանին հետագայում միացնելը կդառնա նույնը, ինչ որ Հարավային Օսեթիան կամ Աբխազիան Ռուսաստանին միացնելը՝ նրանց հնարավոր անկախություն ձեռք բերելուց հետո (Ասածս ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ Հարավային Օսեթիայի ու Աբխազիայի խնդիրները կարելի է նույնացնել Արցախի խնդրի հետ): 
Հ.Գ. Ժամանակը ցույց կտա, թե աբխազներն ու օսերը (ներկայիս բնակչությունը) անկախության ձգտող են, թե Ռուսաստանի ցանած սերմերն են: Կուզենայի հավատալ առաջինին՝ ոչ մի դեպքում չընդունելով Ռուսաստանի՝ ազգերի պաշտպան ու խաղաղապահ լինելը:

----------


## Koms

...զարմանում եմ, թե ինչքան պարզունակ են ընկալվում վերջին իրադարձությունները Կովկասում, վիճակը շատ ավելի լուրջ է` լի անկանխատեսելի զարգացումներով, ..

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Լուրջ է, այո: Ռուսաստանն այլևս չի ճանաչում Վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը: Շղթայական ռեակցիա կարող է սկսվել:
Հետաքրքիր է՝ ինչպե՞ս կվարվեր Ռուսաստանի իշխանությունը ՌԴ-ի կազմի մեջ մտնող բազմաթիվ հանրապետությունների՝ օրինակ Թաթարստանի կամ հենց նույն Չեչնիայի, անկախության ձգտմանը, թեկուզև ԱՄՆ-ի աջակցությամբ սկսված գունավոր հեղափոխության նման մի ապստամբությամբ:

----------


## Koms

> Շղթայական ռեակցիա կարող է սկսվել: ....
> օրինակ Թաթարստանի կամ հենց նույն Չեչնիայի, անկախության ձգտմանը, թեկուզև ԱՄՆ-ի աջակցությամբ սկսված գունավոր հեղափոխության նման մի ապստամբությամբ:


միանգամայն ճիշտ է,..

----------


## Chuk

Ափսոս այսօր ինտերնետս ինձ դավաճանել է ու լուրերը չեմ կարող ստուգել: Բայց որքան հասկացա, արդեն իսկ կան լուրջ հայտարարություններ Եվրոպական երկրներից ու ԱՄՆ-ից: Այնպես որ այո՛, իրավիճակը հղի է անկանխատեսելի զարգացումներով:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Եթե Ռուսաստանը ճանաչում է Հարավային Օսեթիայի ու Աբխազիայի անկախությունը, ապա ռուսական ցանկացած ռազմական ուժեր այդ տարածքում չեն կարող համարվել խաղաղապահ: Ռուսաստանը կարող է դրանք համարել ռազմական ներկայություն իր ռազմավարական գործընկեր անկախ երկրների տարածքում, սակայն քանի որ մնացյալ աշխարհը չի ճանաչում Հարավային Օսեթիայի ու Աբխազիայի անկախությունը, ապա Ռուսաստանը դառնում է ագրեսոր, քանի որ նրա ռազմական ուժերը գտնվում են մի պետության տարածքում, որի տարածքային ամբողջությունը նա չի ճանաչում՝ հակառակ ամբողջ աշխարհի:
Ռուսաստանը մատ (ավելի շուտ գազ) է թափ տալիս ամբողջ աշխարհի վրա: Կարծում եմ՝ գլխից վերև է թռնում:

----------


## Elmo

> Ռուսաստանը մատ (ավելի շուտ գազ) է թափ տալիս ամբողջ աշխարհի վրա: Կարծում եմ՝ գլխից վերև է թռնում:


Հակառակը, նա տեսավ որ աշխարհը վախենում է իրենից, աշխարհն էլ զգաց որ Ռուսաստանը չի վախենում իրենից: Այնպես որ Ռուսաստանի գլուխը ահագին բարձրա:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Կարողա Ռուսաստանը չի վախենում աշխարհից, բայց որ աշխարհն ա վախենում Ռուսաստանից, էտ նորություն ա, համենայն դեպս ինձ համար:

----------


## Philosopher

> Կարողա Ռուսաստանը չի վախենում աշխարհից, բայց որ աշխարհն ա վախենում Ռուսաստանից, էտ նորություն ա, համենայն դեպս ինձ համար:


Էդ էրևում ա, Հով: Եթե նորություն չլիներ, տենց բաներ չէիր գրի: Լավ չի, որ նորություն էր :Wink:  Էդ չվախեցողները կամ Ռուսաստանի ուժը օբյեկտիվորեն չգնահատողներն են հիմա իրենց երկրները կործանում :Wink: 

Անկախ բոլոր հանգամանքներից, շնորհավորանքներս Աբազիայի ու Օսեթիայի հերոսական ժողովուրդներին :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Կարողա Ռուսաստանը չի վախենում աշխարհից, բայց որ աշխարհն ա վախենում Ռուսաստանից, էտ նորություն ա, համենայն դեպս ինձ համար:


Բա ՆԱՏՈ-ն Ռուսաստանի վախից ա ստեղծվել, բա չգիտե՞ս որ ԱՄՆ -ում համատարած ռուսաֆոբիա ա: Բա ԱՄՆ պրեզիդենտներից Ռուզվելտը իրա քարոզարշավին արջով վախանում էր բոլորին, յանիմ ինքը զգոնա ու պատրաստ արջին դիմավորելու: Վախում են ու շատ են վախում:

----------

Razo (07.06.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ռուսական կայսրերը թերևս հագեցնում են իրենց իմպերիալիստական ծարավը, սակայն կարծում եմ արդյունքում միևնույն է տուժելու է ռուս ժողովուրդը,  ՆԱՏՕ–ն իր բազաներով ու նավերով սեղմում է օղակը, իս Ռուսաստանը ստիպված է ավելացնել իր ռազմական ծախսերը, վերանայել շատ երկրների հետ իր տնտեսական ու ռազմական հարաբերությունները, ուտել մեկուսացման պտուղները։ Թերևս ռուսները հիմնվում են իրենց ռեսուրսների վրա, համարելով որ Եվրոպան է կախված իրենցից, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը։ Մինչդեռ իր վարած կոշտ քաղաքականության պատճառով այնուամենայնիվ Ռուսաստանը կկորցնի վստահությունը ռազմատնտեսական համագործակցություններում։ Կարծում եմ գլոբալ առումով Ռուսաստանը վատ ճանապարհ է ընտրում թե իր համար, թե՝ տարածաշրջանի ու աշխարհի։

----------


## voter

Ռուսաստանի համար հիմա կարևոր է ԱՄՆին հնարավորինս նվաստացնել, ինչպես նա նվաստացավ Կոսովոի հարցում։

Հետևանքների մասին Ռուսաստանում քիչ են մտածում, նրանք միշտ էլ թքած են ունեցել աշխարհի կարծիքի ու իրենց հետ ԱՄՆ ու Եվրոպայի լավ կամ վատ հարաբերություններ ունենալու վրա։

Այս քայլի մեջ մի բան է վատ, Հայաստանի տնտեսական իրավիճակը Վրաստանում անկայության պատճառով վատանալու է, իսկ տնտեսկան վիճակի շտկումը երկար ու դժվար գործ է։

Հիմա կարևոր է սպասել տեսնել Վրաստանի արձագանքը ինչպիսին է լինելու։

Միակ հնարավորությունը , որ մնաց Վրաստանին Օսեթներին ու Աբխազներին իր կազմ վերադարձնելու դա կոնֆեդերացիա Վրաստան, ստեղծելն է առանց որևէ նախագահի պաշտոնի, կամ հերթական պատերազմ իր տարածքում հրահրելը - ԱՄՆ/Ռուսաստան պարերազմ չի կարողանա հրահրել, բայց Հրեաստան-Իրան շատ հավանական է...

----------


## Elmo

> Ռուսական կայսրերը թերևս հագեցնում են իրենց իմպերիալիստական ծարավը, սակայն կարծում եմ արդյունքում միևնույն է տուժելու է ռուս ժողովուրդը,  ՆԱՏՕ–ն իր բազաներով ու նավերով սեղմում է օղակը, իս Ռուսաստանը ստիպված է ավելացնել իր ռազմական ծախսերը, վերանայել շատ երկրների հետ իր տնտեսական ու ռազմական հարաբերությունները, ուտել մեկուսացման պտուղները։ Թերևս ռուսները հիմնվում են իրենց ռեսուրսների վրա, համարելով որ Եվրոպան է կախված իրենցից, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը։ Մինչդեռ իր վարած կոշտ քաղաքականության պատճառով այնուամենայնիվ Ռուսաստանը կկորցնի վստահությունը ռազմատնտեսական համագործակցություններում։ Կարծում եմ գլոբալ առումով Ռուսաստանը վատ ճանապարհ է ընտրում թե իր համար, թե՝ տարածաշրջանի ու աշխարհի։


Որ նեղվեց լավ չի լինի, կհարձակվի:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Այս քայլի մեջ մի բան է վատ, Հայաստանի տնտեսական իրավիճակը Վրաստանում անկայության պատճառով վատանալու է, իսկ տնտեսկան վիճակի շտկումը երկար ու դժվար գործ է։


Ռուսները Կարս-Գյումրի երկաթուղին վերանորոգոմ են: 10-14 օրից 100 տոկոսանոց երկաթուղի կունենանք: Մնում ա մի հրաշքով Թուրքիան ու Հայաստանը սահմանի հարցում համաձայնության գան: Բայց ինձ թվումա, որ ծախսում են, ուրեմն մի բան գիտեն, Թուրքիան ԱՄՆ-ի հետ լավա, բայց Վրաստանի պես ստրուկ չի, մեկ էլ տեսար....:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Եկեք չխառնենք Ռուսաստանն ու ԽՍՀՄ-ն: Կարողա հիմա Ռուսաստանը ԽՍՀՄ-ի նման հզոր ա, բայց ԱՄՆ-ն տեղում չէր դոփում վերջին 30 տարիները: Եթե ԽՍՀՄ-ն աշխարհում չէին սիրում ու վախենում էին նրանից, ապա այսօր Ռուսաստանին ուղղակի չեն սիրում: Դժվար թե ԱՄՆ-ի քաղաքացին, որի պետությունը Ռուսաստանի քթի տակ պատերազմներ ա սարքում, վախենա Ռուսական տանկերի ներխուժումից: Ռուսաստանից կարողա վախենա Հայաստանը, նույնիսկ Վրաստանը, բայց ոչ թե աշխարհը: Մինչև հիմա ռուսների մոտ կա ցանկություն Ամերիկային «բամբիտ» անելու, իսկ ԱՄՆ-ի շարքային քաղաքացիներ մոռացել են «չարի կայսրության» մասին, որովհետև այն արդեն իրենց լուրջ վտանգ չի ներկայացնում: 
Էսօր ՆԱՏՕ-ի նավերը Սև ծովով Վրաստանին օգնություն են բերում, հնարավոր է նաև ռազմական: Ռուսաստանից էն ժամանակ կսկսեն վախենալ, երբ որ ռուսական նավերը կարողանան 2000 կիլոմետրով մոտենալ ԱՄՆ-ի ափերին:
 Հասկացանք ատոմային զենք ունեն, Պակիստանն էլ ունի, հետո՞, հո սաղ աշխարհով չենք վախենում Պակիստանից: Վախենալու համար հիմքեր են պետք: Ռուսաստանի պարագայում դրանք միայն էներգետիկ անվտանգությանն են վերաբերում: Քիչ չի, բայց բավարար էլ չի Ռուսաստանի ռազմական ուժից վախենալու համար:

----------


## Chuk

Մի քանի մեջբերում tert.am-ից (այսօր ամնետի հույսին եմ մնացել  :Sad:  )




> ԵԱՀԿ-ն նախագահող Ֆինլանդիայի արտգործնախարար Ալեքսանդեր Ստուբը դատապարտել Է Հարավային Օսիայի և Աբխազիայի անկախությոկնը ճանաչելու Ռուսաստանի որոշումը։
> 
> «Հարավային Օսիայի և Աբխազիայի անկախության ճանաչումը խախտում Է ԵԱՀԿ-ի հիմնարար սկզբունքները»,-ասված է կազմակերպության մամուլի ծառայության Վիեննայում տարածված հայտարարության մեջ։
> 
> «Ինչպես և ԵԱՀԿ-ի ցանկացած անդամ, Ռուսաստանը պարտավոր է հարգել մյուսների ինքնիշխանությունն ու տարածքային ամբողջականությունը»,-նշվում է փաստաթղթում։





> Ֆրանսիայի արտգործնախարարության ներկայացուցիչը լրագրողներին հայտարարել է, որ Աբխազիայի և Հարավային Օսիայի անկախության ճանաչման մասին Ռուսաստանի որոշումը «ափսոսանք է հարուցում»։
> 
> «Մենք գտնում ենք, որ խոսքը ափսոսանք հարուցող որոշման մասին է, և հավաստում ենք մեր հավատարմությունը Վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությանը»,- ասել է Ֆրանսիայի ԱԳ նախարարության ներկայացուցիչը։


և




> Ադրբեջանի նախկին պետքարտուղար քաղաքագետ Վաֆա Գուլուզադեն հայտարարել է, որ նորմալ պետությունները չեն հետևի Հարավային Օսիայի և Աբխազիայի անկախությունը ճանաչելու Ռուսաստանի նախագահի կոչերին։
> 
> «Նորմալ պետություններն այդպես չեն վարվի։ Կուբայի, Վենեսուելայի տիպի պետությունները միանգամայն կարող են դա անել»,-ասել է նա՝ մեկնաբանելով Հարավային Օսիայի և Աբխազիայի անկախությունը ճանաչելու վերաբերյալ ՌԴ-ի նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևի արած հայտարարությունը։
> 
> Քաղաքագետի կարծիքով՝ «այդպիսով Ռուսաստանը կտրում է այն ճյուղը, որի վրա նստած է»։

----------


## Philosopher

Ռուսաստանն ու ԽՍՀՄ-ը շփոթում են նրանք, ովքեր վախենում են նրանից ու իրենց վախը դրսևորում հայտնի պաթոլոգիկ դրսևորումներով: Դրանով նրանք համոզում են Ռուսաստանին, որ ոչինչ չի փոխվել: Ռուսաստանն էլ համոզվում է:

----------


## Marduk

Իսկ որ Կոսովոն ճանաչում էին ու ցինիկաբար հայտարարում էին թե դա չի կարող լինել նախադեպ ում էի՞ն էշի տեղ դնում:

Էնքան մարդկանց էշի տեղ դրեցին որ ամբողջ աշխարհով ընդվզումներ են գնում ..

Ուղղակի հենց այսօր
Հյուսիսային Կորեան հայտարարեց որ դադարեցնում է ատոմային ծրագրի դեմոնտաժը քանի որ ԱՄՆ-ը չի կատարել պայմանագրի կետերը ու նորից սկսում է իր ատոմային զենքի ծրագրիը: ( Ի դեպ սա նաև Չինաստանի վրեժն է, որի ուղղակի գթից բերին էս օլիմպիադան )

Հոնդուրասը հայտարարեց որ մտնում է ԱԼԲԱ-ի մեջ, այսինքն Վենեսուելա-Բոլիվիա-Նիկարագուա-Կուբա միության մեջ որը դառնում է արդեն բավականին լուրջ գործոն Լատինական Ամերիկայում ընդդեմ Ամերիկյան իմպերիայի:

Ամերիկայի մարդը Պակիստանում նույնպես զիջեց: Ու հիմա իշխանությունը կարող է անցնի իսլամիստների ձեռքը: 

Բոլորը հոգնել են, դավադիտ են եղել: Ինչու ինչի համար ամերիկացին պետք է ունենա մեծ եկամուտ իսկ սովորական ասիացին, աֆրիկացին կամ լատինաամերիկացին կամ ռուսը պետք է չքավոր ապրի....

 Այսպիսի ԱՆԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ հանդուրժել այլևս հնարավոր չի

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Երբ աշխարհը դիտենք ավելի վերևից, կտեսնենք որ ինչպես կենդանիները, մարդիք, այնպես ել երկրները կենդանի օրգանիզմներ են որոնք սնվելու կարիք ուն են` դա ռեսուրսների պաշարն է: Հիմա ինչ քաղաքական ընդվզումներ ել որ գնում ա դա միայն ռեսուրսի կռիվ է: Հիմա գերտերությունները էտ թվում Ամերիկան աչք է դրել ռուսաստանի սիբիրի պաշարներին, և մանրից փորձում է շրջափակել նրան: Իրաքը վերձրեց, Աղվանստանը իրաննա, ու լիքը երկրներ որոնք ամերիկամեդ են, մի խոսքով քարտեզին նայեք կտեսնեք որ Ռուսաստանին հպատակ երկրներ շատ քիչ են մնացել: Իսկ նա ուրիշ ճար չուներ անելու քան Կոսովոյի ու Օսեթիայի անկախությունը ճանաչելու, քանզի եթե դրանք Վրաստանի հետ միասին անցնեին Ամերիկայի գիրկը տվյալ տարածաշրջանում միակ դաշնակիցը կմնաինք մենք, հիմա եթե Հայաստանը խելացի և ճկուն քաղաքականություն վարի, կարող է ռուսներին ցույց տալ իր մեծ դերը նրանց համար, նույնիսկ դնել նրա դիմաց պահանջներ:

----------


## voter

> Որ նեղվեց լավ չի լինի, կհարձակվի:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Ռուսները Կարս-Գյումրի երկաթուղին վերանորոգոմ են: 10-14 օրից 100 տոկոսանոց երկաթուղի կունենանք: Մնում ա մի հրաշքով Թուրքիան ու Հայաստանը սահմանի հարցում համաձայնության գան: Բայց ինձ թվումա, որ ծախսում են, ուրեմն մի բան գիտեն, Թուրքիան ԱՄՆ-ի հետ լավա, բայց Վրաստանի պես ստրուկ չի, մեկ էլ տեսար....:


Թուրքերի նախաձեռնությունն էլ կա, այդտեղ, նրանք հիմա փորձում են ամեն կերպ հասնել դեմիլիտարիզացիա ու կովկասը չեզոք գոտի սարքեն։

Գերմանացիք էլ - հաշվի Եվրոպան, հայտնել, որ աջակցում են նախաձեռնությանը - կազմակերպել Վրաստան, Հայաստան, Ադրբեջան հանդիպում, առանց մեծ տերությունների։http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...1B74F62866.ASP

Հայ, թուրք, վրացի, ադրբեջանցի հասարակական նախաձեռնությունները սահմանի բացելու հայտարարությամբ են դիմել Թուրքիային։ http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...7337FA582E.ASP

Հիմա հարցը կանգնած է, ԱՄՆ-ն իր նախագահական ընտրություններում ռազմական լոբբիի թեկնածու ՄակԿեյնի հեղինակությունը կփորձեն բարձրացնել, սրելով իրավիճակը, թե նույնպես կհամաձայնվեն բացելով Թուրքիա - Հայաստան սահմանը չեզոքացնել Ռուսաստանի ազդեցությունը կովկասի վրա...

----------


## Artgeo

Հերթական... լեզուս չի պտտվում երկիր անվանել... գաճաճը ճանաչեց Աբխազիայի «անկախությունը»: Ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս դա Վանուատուն է: 

*Ամբողջական ցուցակը նենց հավեսն ա (ա լյա, Ռուսաստանն ու նրա դաշնակիցները)*

*Ռուսաստանի Դաշնություն
Նիկարագուա
Վենեսուելա
Նաուրու
Վանուատու*

 :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.06.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հերթական... լեզուս չի պտտվում երկիր անվանել... գաճաճը ճանաչեց Աբխազիայի «անկախությունը»: Ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս դա Վանուատուն է: 
> 
> *Ամբողջական ցուցակը նենց հավեսն ա (ա լյա, Ռուսաստանն ու նրա դաշնակիցները)*
> 
> *Ռուսաստանի Դաշնություն
> Նիկարագուա
> Վենեսուելա
> Նաուրու
> Վանուատու*


Էդ որտե՞ղ ա գրված, որ Կոսովոյի ալբանացիները կարող են անկախ լինել, իսկ Աբխազիայի աբխազները` չեն կարող:
Ռուսաստանը սիրել-չսիրելու հարցը չի, բայց մենք էլ Արցախ ունենք  :Wink: :

հ.գ. Վանուատուն էլ մեր բարեկամ երկիրն ա  :Tongue: :

----------

Lion (05.06.2011), Moonwalker (03.06.2011), Rammstein (05.06.2011), Tig (05.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> հ.գ. Վանուատուն էլ մեր բարեկամ երկիրն ա :


Այո, երբ Ադրբեջանը ինչ-որ ռեզոլյուցիա էր ներկայացրել ՄԱԿ (կամ չգիտեմ ուր, դրանցից խելքս առանձնապես չի հասնում), մեծ մասը կողմ էին քվեարկել կամ ձեռնպահ էին մնացել: Դեմ էին քվեարկել ԱՄՆ-ն, Ռուսաստանը, Ֆրանսիան և Վանուատուն  :Smile:

----------

matlev (03.06.2011), Moonwalker (03.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> հ.գ. Վանուատուն էլ մեր բարեկամ երկիրն ա :


Ձեզ լինի, ձեր Վանուատուն, ես էսօր եմ իմացել էդ երկրի գոյության մասին  :LOL:  



Ամենակայֆը կրեմլական ԶԼՄ ների լուսաբանումն ա էդ ամեն ինչի
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2011/05/31/triumph/ ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՀԱՍՑԵԻ ՎՐԱ: ԱՅՈ՛ Կրեմլի համար ՏՐԻՈՒՄՖ Ա Վանուատուի բարեկամությունը: Ստեղ են ասել, ողբամ ես ձեր իմպերիալիզմը...

Ի դեպ, սուտ դուրս էկավ, ՄԱԿ-ում իրանց դեսպանն ասել ա, տենց բան չկա: Հիմա կարող ա, ինքը խաբար չի ու հենց հայրենիք գնա, կուտեն, բայց դե...

----------

Աթեիստ (04.06.2011)

----------


## Norton

*Պարզվում է՝ Վանուատուն չի ճանաչել Աբխազիան*



> Վանուատուի ներկայացուցիչները հերքել են այն լուրը, որ իրենց կղզի-հանրապետությունը ճանաչել է Աբխազիան։ Ինչպես հաղորդում է Reuters-ը, այս մասին հայտարարել ՄԱԿ-ում Վանուատուի մշտական ներկայացուցիչ Դոնալդ Կալպոկասը։
> 
> Մայիսի 31-ին Աբխազիայի արտգործնախարար Մաքսիմ Գվինջիան հայտարարել էր, որ Վանուատուի Հանրապետությունը ճանաչել է Աբխազիան և նրա հետ դիվանագիտական կապեր հաստատել։
> 
> Վանուատուն ոչ մեծ պետություն է, որը գտնվում է Ավստրալիայից արևելք ընկած արշիպելագում։ Երկրի բնակչությունը կազմում է 235 հզ. մարդ։
> 
> Վրաստանից անկախացած Աբխազիայի Հանրապետությունը առայժմ ճանաչել են Ռուսաստանը, Վենեսուելան, Նիկարագուան և Նաուրուն։
> 
> Տեսանյութը կարելի է դիտել այստեղ :
>  Tert.am

----------


## Artgeo

Հա, սուտ դուրս էկավ Ռուսաստանի «տրիումֆը»... Ոչինչ, Հայաստանի հավաքականին ֆուտբոլում հաղթելով թող յոլա գնան...

Ի դեպ, թեմայի հետ երևի առնչվում ա, Շերոն Սթոունն ա Թբիլիսիում: Ֆիլմ դիտելու ա գնացել, իսկ ֆիլմը Ռենի Հարլինի «Օգոստոսի 5 օր» նա: Որը նվիրված է Ռուսաստանի հարձակմանը Վրաստանի վրա:




Վաղը Ռենի Հարլին, Էնդի Գարսիան (Սահակաշվիլու դերում), Ռուպերտ Ֆրենդը, Վոլ Կիլմերն ու մնացածներն էլ են գնալու:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մնում ա Ադրբեջանն էլ մի ֆիլմ նկարի (ասենք Հեյդար Ալիևի դերում Բրեդ Փիթին խաղացնեն  :Hands Up: ), որում ամենայն լրջությամբ կպատմվի, թե ինչպես «ագրեսոր» Հայաստանը «հարձակվեց» ու «իրենց» տարածքի 20 տոկոսը «օկուպացրեց»  :Jpit: : Ու հետո իրենք ինչպես հառնեցին մոխիրներից ու զարկ տվեցին իրենց երկրի զարգացմանը, բանակի մարտունակության բարձրացմանը (էստեղ էլ Իլհամն արդեն իշխանության գլուխ կլինի, իր դերն էլ Ռասել Քրոուն կխաղա` գլաՁիատոր  :LOL: )` վերադարձնելու համար կորցված «հայրենիքը»  :Love: :

----------

Moonwalker (05.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Մնում ա Ադրբեջանն էլ մի ֆիլմ նկարի (ասենք Հեյդար Ալիևի դերում Բրեդ Փիթին խաղացնեն ), որում ամենայն լրջությամբ կպատմվի, թե ինչպես «ագրեսոր» Հայաստանը «հարձակվեց» ու «իրենց» տարածքի 20 տոկոսը «օկուպացրեց» : Ու հետո իրենք ինչպես հառնեցին մոխիրներից ու զարկ տվեցին իրենց երկրի զարգացմանը, բանակի մարտունակության բարձրացմանը (էստեղ էլ Իլհամն արդեն իշխանության գլուխ կլինի, իր դերն էլ Ռասել Քրոուն կխաղա` գլաՁիատոր )` վերադարձնելու համար կորցված «հայրենիքը» :


Աստղ ջան, մի քիչ պատմության մեջ խճճվել ես: Հայաստան-Ադրբեջան պատերազմում երկու ազգ էր մասնակցում, հայերն ու ադրբեջանցիները: Ֆինանսականն ու զինամթերայինը մի կողմ: Ղարաբաղյան հայերը պաշտպանում էին իրենց կյանքի  ու անկախության իրավունքը, իսկ Հայաստանի հայերը օգնում էին: Վրաստանի դեպքում, Վրաստանի բնակչությունը՝ աբխազներ, օսեր, վրացիներ, հայեր, եզդիներ, լեհեր, ասորիներ, հունացիներ, ռուսներ և այլն պաշտպանում էին իրենց կյանքի ու անկախության իրավունքը: Եթե էական տարբերություն երկու պետության պատերազմի և պետության ու այն ժամանակ և դե յուրէ նաև այժմ ինքնավար Հանրապետության միջև պատերազմների միջև էական տարբերություն չես տեսնում, ապա ասելու բան չունեմ, երևի:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Աստղ ջան, մի քիչ պատմության մեջ խճճվել ես: Հայաստան-Ադրբեջան պատերազմում երկու ազգ էր մասնակցում, հայերն ու ադրբեջանցիները: Ֆինանսականն ու զինամթերայինը մի կողմ: Ղարաբաղյան հայերը պաշտպանում էին իրենց կյանքի  ու անկախության իրավունքը, իսկ Հայաստանի հայերը օգնում էին: Վրաստանի դեպքում, Վրաստանի բնակչությունը՝ աբխազներ, օսեր, վրացիներ, հայեր, եզդիներ, լեհեր, ասորիներ, հունացիներ, ռուսներ և այլն պաշտպանում էին իրենց կյանքի ու անկախության իրավունքը: Եթե էական տարբերություն երկու պետության պատերազմի և պետության ու այն ժամանակ և դե յուրէ նաև այժմ ինքնավար Հանրապետության միջև պատերազմների միջև էական տարբերություն չես տեսնում, ապա ասելու բան չունեմ, երևի:


Միանշանակ:: :Goblin: 
99-ին ՆԱՏՕ-ի օդուժի կողմից Բելգրադի ռմբակոծությունը մարդասիրական քայլ էր՝ ուղղված Կոսովոյում էթնիկ զտումների դադարեցմանը: Էդ ժամանակ ամերիկացիք խաղաղապահ գործունեության բացառիկ օրինակ ցույց տվեցին:
Իսկ 2008-ի օգոստոսյան դեպքերի ռուսական միջամտությունը անկախ պետության սուվերենության նկատմամբ անօրինակ անեքսիայի գրքային նմուշ էր: Օլիմպիական խաղերի խաղաղաշունչ սկզբունքին հակառակ կատարված աներևակայելի վայրագություն:

Կորչի՛ հյուսիսային արջը՝ Ռուսաստանը, կորչե՛ն ՊուԾինն ու ՄեդվեՁը: :Bad: 
Կեցցե՛, վարդերի ժողովրդավարությունը: :Love: :galstuk_tsamox

----------

Lion (05.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> 


Էժանագին, զւտ հոլիվուդյան էֆեկտներով հագեցած ֆիլմ: Ի դեպ, կարծես թե հենց վրացիք հանձարկվեցին ու ցխեցին և Ցխենվալին, և օսական մյուս գյուղերն ու քաղաքները, հենց նրանք սադիստի պես սկսեցին ռմբակոծել օսերին, հենց վրացական տանկերը մտան Ցխենվալի, բայց ֆիլմում, բնականաբար, ամեն ինչ ուղիղ հակառակն է ցույց տրված - ինչ ասես, պրոպագանդա է: Ի դեպ, կրկին ֆիլմի ամերիկյան ոճի մասին, ժուռնալիստներ կան, իբր, տեսեք-տեսեք, մենք օբյեկտիվ ենք...

Յաախք...

----------

Moonwalker (05.06.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Միանշանակ::
> 99-ին ՆԱՏՕ-ի օդուժի կողմից Բելգրադի ռմբակոծությունը մարդասիրական քայլ էր՝ ուղղված Կոսովոյում էթնիկ զտումների դադարեցմանը: Էդ ժամանակ ամերիկացիք խաղաղապահ գործունեության բացառիկ օրինակ ցույց տվեցին:
> Իսկ 2008-ի օգոստոսյան դեպքերի ռուսական միջամտությունը անկախ պետության սուվերենության նկատմամբ անօրինակ անեքսիայի գրքային նմուշ էր: Օլիմպիական խաղերի խաղաղաշունչ սկզբունքին հակառակ կատարված աներևակայելի վայրագություն:
> 
> Կորչի՛ հյուսիսային արջը՝ Ռուսաստանը, կորչե՛ն ՊուԾինն ու ՄեդվեՁը:
> Կեցցե՛, վարդերի ժողովրդավարությունը::galstuk_tsamox


Առաջին պարբերույթի մասին ոչինչ ասել չեմ կարող, չեմ հետաքրքրվում, հաջորդ երկու պարբերույթի հետ համաձայն եմ, հանած սարկազմն ու ռուսական «հումորը»:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էժանագին, զւտ հոլիվուդյան էֆեկտներով հագեցած ֆիլմ: Ի դեպ, կարծես թե հենց վրացիք հանձարկվեցին ու ցխեցին և Ցխենվալին, և օսական մյուս գյուղերն ու քաղաքները, հենց նրանք սադիստի պես սկսեցին ռմբակոծել օսերին, հենց վրացական տանկերը մտան Ցխենվալի, բայց ֆիլմում, բնականաբար, ամեն ինչ ուղիղ հակառակն է ցույց տրված - ինչ ասես, պրոպագանդա է: Ի դեպ, կրկին ֆիլմի ամերիկյան ոճի մասին, ժուռնալիստներ կան, իբր, տեսեք-տեսեք, մենք օբյեկտիվ ենք...
> 
> Յաախք...


Լիոն ջան, որ տենց «լուսաբանված» ես, արի գոնե տեղանունները ճիշտ գրի: Ցխինվալի: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է «ցխելուն», «հարձակվելուն»,«ռմբակոծելուն» և այլնին, տեղեկացնեմ, որ վերջին երեք տարվա մեջ Պուծինի ստախոսությունը լրիվ «ցխվել» ա... Զուտ, տեղեկության համար եմ ասում, մի տեղ նման բաներ ասես, մարդիկ կմտածեն տեղյակ չես: 2000 զոհի մասին խոսաս, հետո էլ ընդհանրապես չեն լսի:


Սահակաշվիլին ու Շեռոուն Սթոունը

----------


## Lion

*Artgeo* ջան, արևմտյան լրատվամիջոցներն ու քաղաքական գործիչները հնարավոր է չլսեն, իրենց լսելը պետք էլ չի: Իրենց Վրաստանն էլ պետք չի, այլ ընդամենը պետք է դառնացնել Ռուսաստանի կյանքը, այսքան բան: Բազում այլ օրինակներով Արևմուտքը այնպես հիմնավորապես է խլանում, որ նրա (ինչպես իհարկե նաև բոլորի) ցինիկությունը ուղղակի զարմանալի է: Իսկ այն, որ վրացիք իրոք սկսեցին այդ պատերազմն ու ծանր կորուստներ պատճառեցին օսերին, կարծում եմ փաստ է: Ու շատ էլ լավ եղավ, որ Միշայի այդ փորձը ձախողվեց, մեզ համար լավ եղավ - դա ահագին կհանգստացնի Իլխամչիկին...

Մնացածի պահով` քարոզչություն է, եղբայր, պարզ քարոզչություն, ոչ մի բան ավել, չնայած ֆիլմը իմ կարծիքով զուտ քարոզչական տեսակետից հիանալի է նկարված, հատկապես արևմտյան աուդիտորիայի համար - ժուռնալիստներ, հարսանիք, դրա ժամանակ զոհվող մարդիկ, նռնականետով ուղղաթիռ խփող զինվոր, ռուսական տանկային "երկաթյա" հորդան և այլն, և այլն, և այլն - սրանք բոլորը շտամպեր են, որ դիպուկ կերպով ազդում են միջին արևմուտքցու ուղեղի վրա: Ի դեպ - "Ցխենվալու" պահով - մի տառ փոխելու միջոցով ստացվում է բառախաղ, այդքան բան...

----------

Moonwalker (06.06.2011), One_Way_Ticket (06.06.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ այն, որ վրացիք իրոք սկսեցին այդ պատերազմն ու ծանր կորուստներ պատճառեցին օսերին, կարծում եմ փաստ է:


Ռուսական էժանագին ու անկապ պռոպագանդայի, մեկ էլ սուտխոսան կագեբեշնիկ Պուծինի բառերի վրա հիմնված «փա՞ստ», թե՞ ինչ-որ ուրիշ փաստեր էլ ունես: 

Տուֆտա բլթեր...

----------


## Lion

Կուզենայի փաստեր տեսնել, որոնք չեն լինի սուտխոսան Սահակաշվիլու կողմից հորինված ու նույն այս ֆիլմի սուտխոսան սցենարի նման - ներկայացրու, տեսնենք, ցույց տուր, որ իրականում հենց ռուսները հարձակվեցին Վրաստանի վրա, այլ ոչ թե վրացական զորքերը` Հարավային Օսեթիայի: Եթե համոզեցիր, պատրաստ եմ դիրքորոշումս փոխել - ռուսները հաստատ էնքան աչքիս լուսը չեն, որ ես հանուն իրենց օբյեկտիվությունից նահանջեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> 


Բնական է, իրադարձությունները սրընթաց զարգանում էին, ինֆորմացիան քիչ էր, կորուստների մասին խոսում էին "աչքաչափով": Կզարմայի, եթե կոնկրետ թիվ նշեին: Իսկ քննչականի պետը կոնկրետ դատավարական խնդիր ուներ - նա կարող էր խոսել միայն այն զոհերի մասին, որը կարող էր ապացուցել: Եվ ընդհանրապես - զարմացնում է մոտեցումը - հա, քանդել են ոչ թե լրիվ, այլ ամեն տաս տնից մեկը, մյուսներն էլ վնասել են, ինչ, էդ չի Սահակավիլու արածը?




> 


2. Ասում ես. "մեկ ժամի տարբերություն կա" - իսկ քո մտքով չի անցել, որ Մոսկվան ու Թբիլիսին տարբեր ժամային գոտիներում են գտնվում?
3. "Անձնագիրը" - է պարզ չի, որ ՑՌՈՒ-ի գործակալը պետք է նման մի լեգենդ անպայման հորիներ, որ ապահովեր իր անձնագրի "ալիբին"?
4. Ֆոքս Նյուզի ռեպոռտաժի մասին - կներեք, իսկ ինչն էր խանգարում այդ ալիքին մաքրել իր ռեպորտաժը?

Արթ ջան, ռուսներին մեղադրում ես սուբյեկտիվության մեջ, բայց ինքդ ես սուբյեկտիվորեն գրում: Նույնիսկ քո հղումներից պարզ էր, ով է պատերազմը սկսել - հիմի հո "ստախոս Պուծին" գոռալով չի :Wink: 

Սա էլ նայիր, չի խանգարի...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOUYkAY3hgg

Ի դեպ, սա էլ ռուսների պատասխանը Սթոունին (իրականում Սթոունն է պատասխանել այս ֆիլմին, հաշվի առնելով որևը երբ է նկարվել) - 

http://filmin.ru/508-olimpius-inferno.html

----------


## Artgeo

Ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ վիճել պատերազմը սկսողի թեմայով: Միայն կարող եմ ասել, որ Վրաստանը պատերազմ Ռուսաստանի հետ չեր կարող, զուտ էն պատճառով, որ Վրաստանի զորքերը Ռուսաստան չեն մտել, ի տարբերություն ռուսների, որոնք հարձակվել են Վրաստանի վրա:




> Բնական է, իրադարձությունները սրընթաց զարգանում էին, ինֆորմացիան քիչ էր, կորուստների մասին խոսում էին "աչքաչափով": Կզարմայի, եթե կոնկրետ թիվ նշեին: Իսկ քննչականի պետը կոնկրետ դատավարական խնդիր ուներ - նա կարող էր խոսել միայն այն զոհերի մասին, որը կարող էր ապացուցել: Եվ ընդհանրապես - զարմացնում է մոտեցումը - հա, քանդել են ոչ թե լրիվ, այլ ամեն տաս տնից մեկը, մյուսներն էլ վնասել են, ինչ, էդ չի Սահակավիլու արածը?


ՍՈՒՏ խոսելը «ինֆորմացիայի պակասով» արդարացնելը նո՞ր տակտիկայա: Ուղեղալվացում էր գնում, սեփական քայլերի արդարացման համար: 2000 զոհ որևէ մեկը ոչ տեսել ա, ոչ լսել ա: ՉԷՐ կարող լիներ 2000 խաղաղ զոհ: Պարզապես ՉԷՐ ԿԱՐՈՂ: Ցխինվալիում նույնիսկ էդքան խաղաղ մարդ չէր մնացել: Ռուսները տեղահանում սկսել էին պատերազմ սկսելուց առաջ:  

Մի քանի փաստ, հասկանալի լրատվամիջոցներից

ՓԱՍՏԵՐ 
Օգոստոսին Ռուսաստանի ահռելի քանակությամբ զորք էր գտնվում Հյուսիսային Կովկասում: Այդքան զորք ՉԻ ԵՂԵԼ ՈՉ ՄԻՆՉ ԱՅԴ, ՈՉ ԴՐԱՆԻՑ ՀԵՏՈ:
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/07/15/nkav/ Կրեմլական Լենտա
http://www.regnum.ru/news/677115.html Կրեմլական Ռեգնում


Ցխինվալիում համարյա չկար խաղաղ բնակչություն Ռուսաստանի հարձակման ժամանակ: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm2vwt77NEI
Կրեմլական «Վեսծի»
*Մինչդեռ Վրաստանի մնացած մասում ոչ մեկ չի տեղահանվել*
Վրաստանի ռմբակոծումը սկսվել է օգոստոսի 8-ից առաջ: Հուլիս-օգոստոս
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/908957/print
http://www.lenta.ru/articles/2008/07/04/mob/ Կարդալ տողերի արանքում
http://www.obozrevatel.com/news/2008/8/7/252648.htm
http://www.grani.ru/Politics/World/E.../m.139704.html
Ռուս «ԽԱՂԱՂԱՊԱՀ» զորքերը Զուգդիդիում



Հարբած ու Սոված ռուսական զորքը Վրաստանում










Ու վոոբշե http://www.youtube.com/playlist?p=PLA73602AA24621AE8


Մնացածը պռոպագանդայա:

----------

Rammer (09.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ վիճել պատերազմը սկսողի թեմայով:


Հաա, էդ դեպքում մեր տարաձայնությունների զգալի մասը կորում է :Wink: 




> Միայն կարող եմ ասել, որ Վրաստանը պատերազմ Ռուսաստանի հետ չեր կարող, զուտ էն պատճառով, որ Վրաստանի զորքերը Ռուսաստան չեն մտել, ի տարբերություն ռուսների, որոնք հարձակվել են Վրաստանի վրա:


Շատ կներես - երկրի դեմ հնարավոր է պատերազմ սկսել նաև առանց նրա տարածք մտնելու: Օրինակ, իր խաղապահների վրա հարձակումը ցանկացած իրեն հարգող պետություն պետք է ընկալի և ընկալում է որպես հարձակում իր վրա:




> ՍՈՒՏ խոսելը «ինֆորմացիայի պակասով» արդարացնելը նո՞ր տակտիկայա: Ուղեղալվացում էր գնում, սեփական քայլերի արդարացման համար: 2000 զոհ որևէ մեկը ոչ տեսել ա, ոչ լսել ա: ՉԷՐ կարող լիներ 2000 խաղաղ զոհ: Պարզապես ՉԷՐ ԿԱՐՈՂ:


Ինչու? Դու *ցխված* Ցխենվալին լավ ես նայել? Դու պատկերացնում ես, թե ինչ են իրենցից նրկայացնում ռեակտիվ կրակի "Смерчь" և "Град" համակարգերը, դու գոնե մեկ անգամ տեսել ես, թե ինչ ավերածություն է ի վիճակի անել Տ-72 տանկի ընդամենը 1 կրակոցը 125 մմ ֆուգասային արկով? 




> Ցխինվալիում նույնիսկ էդքան խաղաղ մարդ չէր մնացել: Ռուսները տեղահանում սկսել էին պատերազմ սկսելուց առաջ:


Տեղահանվում էին մասնակի...




> ՓԱՍՏԵՐ 
> [LIST=1][*]Օգոստոսին Ռուսաստանի ահռելի քանակությամբ զորք էր գտնվում Հյուսիսային Կովկասում: Այդքան զորք ՉԻ ԵՂԵԼ ՈՉ ՄԻՆՉ ԱՅԴ, ՈՉ ԴՐԱՆԻՑ ՀԵՏՈ:
> http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/07/15/nkav/ Կրեմլական Լենտա
> http://www.regnum.ru/news/677115.html Կրեմլական Ռեգնում


Հա ինչ, իրա տարածքնա, լավա անում: Էդ որ ԱՄՆ-հսկայական զորքերը գտնվում էին Իրաքում ու ազդում էին Իրանի ներվերի վրա, ոչ մի արևմտյան վերլուծաբանի չէր հետաքրքրում: Եվ վերջապես, հերիք է մենք մեզ խաբենք - Ռուսաստանը ուժեղ պետություն է և նրա հարևանները, այդ թվում և մենք, պետք է դա հաշվի առնենք: Միշան հաշվի չառավ, կերավ քթին...




> [*]Վրաստանի ռմբակոծումը սկսվել է օգոստոսի 8-ից առաջ: Հուլիս-օգոստոս
> http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/908957/print
> http://www.lenta.ru/articles/2008/07/04/mob/ Կարդալ տողերի արանքում
> http://www.obozrevatel.com/news/2008/8/7/252648.htm
> http://www.grani.ru/Politics/World/E.../m.139704.html


Դե լավ, ԲՏՌ-ի պայթունները ու նման այլ գործողությունները հստակորեն կարող էին կազմակերպված լինել: Ի վերջո, ինչին էր հասնում ՌԴ-ն Վրաստանը ռմբակոծելով, պատերազմի? Թող Վրաստանը իրեն խելոք պահեր ու չգրգռեր իր հյուսիսային հզոր հարևանին, ամեն ինչ լավ կլիներ: Սրանք առիթը բաց չէին թողնում ՌԴ-ին կծելուց, ուզում են, որ ՌԴ-ն չպատասխանի? Սենց գործում ազնվություն չկա և անբարոյական է պահանջել ՌԴ-ից ազնիվ խաղ: Վրացիք էլ ազնիվ չեն, ոչ-ոք ազնիվ չէ...




> [*]Ռուս «ԽԱՂԱՂԱՊԱՀ» զորքերը Զուգդիդիում
> 
> 
> 
> Հարբած ու Սոված ռուսական զորքը Վրաստանում


Լրիվ հնարավոր է: Ու ով սկսի համոզել ինձ այն բանում, որ նման բան չէր կարող լինել, առաջինը ես կծիծաղեմ իր վրա  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Շատ կներես - երկրի դեմ հնարավոր է պատերազմ սկսել նաև առանց նրա տարածք մտնելու: Օրինակ, իր խաղապահների վրա հարձակումը ցանկացած իրեն հարգող պետություն պետք է ընկալի և ընկալում է որպես հարձակում իր վրա:


Խաղապահները դադարում են խաղաղապահ լինելուց էն պահից երբ դառնում են կողմ: 




> Ինչու? Դու *ցխված* Ցխենվալին լավ ես նայել? Դու պատկերացնում ես, թե ինչ են իրենցից նրկայացնում ռեակտիվ կրակի "Смерчь" և "Град" համակարգերը, դու գոնե մեկ անգամ տեսել ես, թե ինչ ավերածություն է ի վիճակի անել Տ-72 տանկի ընդամենը 1 կրակոցը 125 մմ ֆուգասային արկով?


Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես օս բարեկամներ ունեմ, որոնք մինչև այսօր էլ բարեհաջող ապրում են Ց*ԽԻՆ*ՎԱԼԻՈՒՄ:   



> Տեղահանվում էին մասնակի...


«խաղաղապահներն» ու զորքը մնացել էր: 



> Հա ինչ, իրա տարածքնա, լավա անում: Էդ որ ԱՄՆ-հսկայական զորքերը գտնվում էին Իրաքում ու ազդում էին Իրանի ներվերի վրա, ոչ մի արևմտյան վերլուծաբանի չէր հետաքրքրում: Եվ վերջապես, հերիք է մենք մեզ խաբենք - Ռուսաստանը ուժեղ պետություն է և նրա հարևանները, այդ թվում և մենք, պետք է դա հաշվի առնենք: Միշան հաշվի չառավ, կերավ քթին...


Դրա համար ա մինչև հիմա նախագահ: 
ԱՄՆ-ն Ռուսաստանի դուրը չի գալիս, թող ԱՄՆ-ի դեմ պատերազմ սկսի: Թե՞ էդքան դուխ չկա ու փոքր Վրաստանի վրա հարձակվելով ու պարտվելով են յոլա գնում: Ռուսաստանը նեխած ու քանդվող երկիր ա: Դրանում համոզված եմ ես՝ ինքնասիրություն ու ազգային արժանապատվություն ունեցող հայս: Սա հատուկ «трус, раб, армянин»-նների համար եմ ասում:



> Թող Վրաստանը իրեն խելոք պահեր ու չգրգռեր իր հյուսիսային հզոր հարևանին, ամեն ինչ լավ կլիներ:


Ռուսական սապոգի տակ շարունակեր ապրել... Կոռռուպցիայի, գողական պոնյատների ու այլ սովետական երևույթների մեջ նեխելով, հզոր ու ոչ այնքան հարևանների նման...

----------

Աթեիստ (07.06.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Թե՞ էդքան դուխ չկա ու փոքր Վրաստանի վրա հարձակվելով ու* պարտվելով են* յոլա գնում:


Ահամ, էս էլ երևի վրաց «ժողովրդի պատմության նորագույն դարաշրջանի ազգային, պետական, քաղաքական հզոր գործչի, զինվորական անսխալական տեսաբանի», Օսեթական «հերոսամարտերի հաղթազենի կռողն ու արարչի»/© երկրորդ նախագահի ոչ պաշտոնական կայք/ հաղթական հայացքն ա: :Jpit:

----------


## Lion

> Խաղապահները դադարում են խաղաղապահ լինելուց էն պահից երբ դառնում են կողմ:


Այնտեղ խաղաղապահները կողմ չէին:




> Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես օս բարեկամներ ունեմ, որոնք մինչև այսօր էլ բարեհաջող ապրում են Ց*ԽԻՆ*ՎԱԼԻՈՒՄ:


Շնորհիվ ռուսների...




> «խաղաղապահներն» ու զորքը մնացել էր:


Շատերն էին մնացել:




> Դրա համար ա մինչև հիմա նախագահ:


Դրա համար էլ նոր ընենց միտինգ արեցին Թբիլիսիյում, որ մի քանի հոգի զոհվեցին: Չի կարելի, հասկանում ես, Միշան դեմ է գնում հասարակական զարգացումներին: Վրաստանը տնտեսական հազար թելերով կապված է Ռուսաստանի հետ, իսկ սա իրենն է քշում...




> ԱՄՆ-ն Ռուսաստանի դուրը չի գալիս, թող ԱՄՆ-ի դեմ պատերազմ սկսի: Թե՞ էդքան դուխ չկա ու փոքր Վրաստանի վրա հարձակվելով ու պարտվելով են յոլա գնում:


Պարտություն? Էդ Վրաստանում իրոք հավատում են դրան? Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ի դեմ ինչու պատերազմի - երկու հզոր գերտերությունները Վրաստանի նման զինվորիկներով կպատերազմեն...




> Ռուսաստանը նեխած ու քանդվող երկիր ա: Դրանում համոզված եմ ես՝ ինքնասիրություն ու ազգային արժանապատվություն ունեցող հայս: Սա հատուկ «трус, раб, армянин»-նների համար եմ ասում:


Պուշկինը, ի դեպ ասեմ, նկատի չի ունեցել այն իմաստը, որ դու ես դնում կոնտեքստից կտրված քո խոսքերի մեջ  :Smile: 




> Ռուսական սապոգի տակ շարունակեր ապրել... Կոռռուպցիայի, գողական պոնյատների ու այլ սովետական երևույթների մեջ նեխելով, հզոր ու ոչ այնքան հարևանների նման...


Ոչինչ չարտադրող Վրաստանը ԽՍՀՄ ամենապորտաբույծ ու լավ ապրող երկրենրից էր...

----------


## Artgeo

> Այնտեղ խաղաղապահները կողմ չէին:


կողմ էին, միանշանակ ու անվերապահորեն: Միջազգային լինեին, կողմ չէին լինի:




> Շնորհիվ ռուսների...


Ես կասեի հակառակ ռուսների վայրագությունների: 
Ինչի՞ մասին ես խոսում: Հորողբորս զոքանչը նենց բաներ ա պատմում հարբած ռուսական զինվորների արկածներից, որ մարդու ուղեղի մեջ չի տեղավորվում: 




> Շատերն էին մնացել:


Փաստեր կա՞ն:




> Դրա համար էլ նոր ընենց միտինգ արեցին Թբիլիսիյում, որ մի քանի հոգի զոհվեցին: Չի կարելի, հասկանում ես, Միշան դեմ է գնում հասարակական զարգացումներին: Վրաստանը տնտեսական հազար թելերով կապված է Ռուսաստանի հետ, իսկ սա իրենն է քշում...


Հայաստանում մարտի մեկին սառը զենքով դուրս եկան ժողովրդի դեմ, Վրաստանում նման 1991 թվականին ա եղել վերջին անգամ, էլի ռուսների կողմից:

Վրաստանը Ռուսաստանի հետ տնտեսական թելերով կապվա՞ծ  :Shok:  Ե՞րբ, ո՞վ, ո՞նց:

Է՞ն, որ մարդկանց նախիրի նման լցրել էին բեռնատար ինքնաթիռ ու ուղարկել Վրաստան:
Է՞ն, որ ամենացուրտ ձմռանը գազատարը գմփացրին:
Է՞ն, որ փակեցին Ռուսաստանի շուկան վրացական բանջարեղենի ու մրգերի համար:
Է՞ն, որ գինիներից հրաժարվեցին: 
Թե՞ էն, որ հարձակվեցին երկրի վրա սոված ոհմակով ու ինչ գտան, գողացան տարան ունիտազներից սկսած ու ոսկե գդալներով վերջացրած:

Վերջին 8-9 տարում Ռուսաստանի ու Վրաստանի միջև բոլոր «թելերը» վերացել են: 




> Պարտություն? Էդ Վրաստանում իրոք հավատում են դրան? Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ի դեմ ինչու պատերազմի - երկու հզոր գերտերությունները Վրաստանի նման զինվորիկներով կպատերազմեն...


Միանշանակ պարտություն ա: Ի՞նչ փոխվեց 2008-ից հետո: Աբխազիան ու Հարավային Օսեթիան ճանաչվեցին անկապ ու բլթ երկրների կողմից: Ո՞ւ: Ռուսաստանը իրա համար անկապ գլխացավանք ստեղծեց, զորով ընկավ կրակը, էրկու ոտքով: Ոնց ճանաչել են, տենց էլ հետ կճանաչեն: 
Սահակաշվիլու իշխանությունը տապալել չստացվեց: Վրաստանը էլի ձգտում ա ՆԱՏՕ, էլի զարգանում ա ու էլի թքած ունի Ռուսաստանի վրա: 

*Ո՞ՐՆ Ա ՍՏԵՂ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԸ:*




> Պուշկինը, ի դեպ ասեմ, նկատի չի ունեցել այն իմաստը, որ դու ես դնում կոնտեքստից կտրված քո խոսքերի մեջ


Դե հա... Չէր կարող կիսառուսը «եղբայրական» ազգի մասին վատ բան ասել... 




> Ոչինչ չարտադրող Վրաստանը ԽՍՀՄ ամենապորտաբույծ ու լավ ապրող երկրենրից էր...


Դրա համար ա հիմա սաղ Ռուսաստանը ողողված վրացի օրենքով գողերով...

----------


## Lion

> կողմ էին, միանշանակ ու անվերապահորեն: Միջազգային լինեին, կողմ չէին լինի:


*Artgeo* ջան, սուբյեկտիվ ես: Խաղաղապահները այնտեղ էին, ուշադիր, համաձայն 24.06.1992 թ-ի Սոչիում Ռուսաստանի և Վրաստանի միջև կնքված համաձայնագրի  :Smile:  Եթե սա միջազգային համաձայնագիր չի, ապա հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ, թե որն է միջազգայինը:




> Ես կասեի հակառակ ռուսների վայրագությունների: 
> Ինչի՞ մասին ես խոսում: Հորողբորս զոքանչը նենց բաներ ա պատմում հարբած ռուսական զինվորների արկածներից, որ մարդու ուղեղի մեջ չի տեղավորվում:


Է հա ինչ - նույն վրացիք էլ Աբխազիայում ընենց բաներ են արել, որ պատմեմ` մազերդ բիզ-բիզ կկանգնի: Պատերազմ է, իսկ կռվող բանակների կազմում ամեն տեսակի զինվորներ էլ կան: Պատերազմ է, որտեղ նվերներ չեն բաժանում...




> Փաստեր կա՞ն:


Փաստն էնա, որ Հարավային Օսեթիայում բնակչություն կար: Թե դա էլ կժխտես?




> Հայաստանում մարտի մեկին սառը զենքով դուրս եկան ժողովրդի դեմ, Վրաստանում նման 1991 թվականին ա եղել վերջին անգամ, էլի ռուսների կողմից:


Իսկ մի քանի օր առաջ տեղի ունեցածը ինչ էր? Կարծեմ 3 հոգի զոհվեցին, չէ?




> Վրաստանը Ռուսաստանի հետ տնտեսական թելերով կապվա՞ծ  Ե՞րբ, ո՞վ, ո՞նց:
> 
> Է՞ն, որ մարդկանց նախիրի նման լցրել էին բեռնատար ինքնաթիռ ու *ուղարկել Վրաստան:*
> Է՞ն, որ ամենացուրտ ձմռանը *գազատարը* գմփացրին:
> Է՞ն, որ փակեցին *Ռուսաստանի շուկան վրացական բանջարեղենի ու մրգերի համար:*
> Է՞ն, որ *գինիներ*ից հրաժարվեցին: 
> Թե՞ էն, որ հարձակվեցին երկրի վրա սոված ոհմակով ու ինչ գտան, գողացան տարան ունիտազներից սկսած ու ոսկե գդալներով վերջացրած:


Դու ինքդ պատասխանեցիր  :Smile:  




> Վերջին 8-9 տարում Ռուսաստանի ու Վրաստանի միջև բոլոր «թելերը» վերացել են:


Էդ եմ ասում, էլի - իսկ դա հասարակական զարգացումներին դեմ է ու հենց դրանում է Միշայի գլխավոր սխալը:




> Միանշանակ պարտություն ա: Ի՞նչ փոխվեց 2008-ից հետո: Աբխազիան ու Հարավային Օսեթիան ճանաչվեցին անկապ ու բլթ երկրների կողմից: Ո՞ւ: Ռուսաստանը իրա համար անկապ գլխացավանք ստեղծեց, զորով ընկավ կրակը, էրկու ոտքով: Ոնց ճանաչել են, տենց էլ հետ կճանաչեն: 
> Սահակաշվիլու իշխանությունը տապալել չստացվեց: Վրաստանը էլի ձգտում ա ՆԱՏՕ, էլի զարգանում ա ու էլի թքած ունի Ռուսաստանի վրա:


*Ցանկանանք* ԼԵռնային Ղարաբաղի հանրապետությանը տենց "Միանշանակ պարտություն"  :Smile:  Քո "օբյեկտիվությունը" ուղղակի զարմանալի է - Աբխազիան ու Հարավային Օսեթիան ճանաչվեցին, իսկ "հետ ճանաչում", ասեմ իմանաս, միջազգային իրավունքը չի նախատեսում: Վրաստանը միշտ էլ ձգտելա ՆԱՏՕ, ուղղակի հիմա ինքն ավելի թույլ դիրքեր ունի: Միշայի իշխանությունը թուլացավ, իսկ ազգի դուխը մի ուրիշ տիպի կոտրվեց... Չէ, ապեր, պարտություն էր, *էն էլ ինչ պարտություն:* Չնայած ասեմ - կարող ես այն հաղթանակ համարել, քո իրավունքն է...  :Smile: 




> Դե հա... Չէր կարող կիսառուսը «եղբայրական» ազգի մասին վատ բան ասել...


Կարար, ասում էր - հիշիր լրիվ ռուս, արմենաֆոբ տականք Վելիչկոյի խոսքերը, ավելի տեղին կլինեն...




> Դրա համար ա հիմա սաղ Ռուսաստանը ողողված վրացի օրենքով գողերով...


Այդ թվում նաև դա էր պատճառը: Ստալինի ժամանակներից Վրաստանը արտոնյալ վիճակում էր, բոլոր սահմանները գծվում էին նրանց օգտին, իսկ հիմա էս ապերախտները կանգնել, սովետ են քֆռտում...

----------

Moonwalker (08.06.2011), Tig (08.06.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> *Artgeo* ջան, սուբյեկտիվ ես: Խաղաղապահները այնտեղ էին, ուշադիր, համաձայն 24.06.1992 թ-ի Սոչիում Ռուսաստանի և Վրաստանի միջև կնքված համաձայնագրի  Եթե սա միջազգային համաձայնագիր չի, ապա հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ, թե որն է միջազգայինը:


Խաղաղապահները այնտեղ իրավունք չունեին լինել, ուշադիր, 2004-2006 թվականների Վրաստանի պառլամենտի որոշումներով http://www.google.am/search?hl=en&rl...w=1024&bih=679




> Է հա ինչ - նույն վրացիք էլ Աբխազիայում ընենց բաներ են արել, որ պատմեմ` մազերդ բիզ-բիզ կկանգնի: Պատերազմ է, իսկ կռվող բանակների կազմում ամեն տեսակի զինվորներ էլ կան: Պատերազմ է, որտեղ նվերներ չեն բաժանում...


Թուրքերն էլ 20-րդ դարասկզբում հայերի ցեղասպանություն են կազմակերպել, իսկ Հիտլերը՝ հրեաների: Մի՞թե դա արդարացնում է ռուսների Հարավային Օսեթիայում արված վայրագությունները:  :Think:  Պատերազմից հետոյի դեպքերի մասին ա խոսքս, 2008-ից հետո:




> Փաստն էնա, որ Հարավային Օսեթիայում բնակչություն կար: Թե դա էլ կժխտես?


Շատ քիչ խաղաղ բնակչություն ու լիքը զորքեր:




> Իսկ մի քանի օր առաջ տեղի ունեցածը ինչ էր? Կարծեմ 3 հոգի զոհվեցին, չէ?


Երկու ոստիկան և մեկ խաղաղ ցուցարար: Սառը զենք չկար:




> Էդ եմ ասում, էլի - իսկ դա հասարակական զարգացումներին դեմ է ու հենց դրանում է Միշայի գլխավոր սխալը:


Դա անկախացման դեմ ուղղված քայլեր են: Պատկերացրու վաղը Հայաստանը որոշում է դառնալ անկախ պետություն: ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումն անձնական դժբախտություն ընկալող Պուծինը ավելի բեթար բաներ կանի: 




> *Ցանկանանք* ԼԵռնային Ղարաբաղի հանրապետությանը տենց "Միանշանակ պարտություն"


Տեր Աստված...



> Քո "օբյեկտիվությունը" ուղղակի զարմանալի է - Աբխազիան ու Հարավային Օսեթիան ճանաչվեցին, իսկ "հետ ճանաչում", ասեմ իմանաս, միջազգային իրավունքը չի նախատեսում:


Ո՞ւմ կողմից: Ջրի տակ գնացող Նաուրույի՞: Թե՞ տուֆտա պետություններ Նիկարագուայի ու Ռուսաստանի: Ո՞ր մի նորմալ երկիրն ա ճանաչել իրենց: Ոչ մեկ ու չի էլ ճանաչելու:



> Վրաստանը միշտ էլ ձգտելա ՆԱՏՕ, ուղղակի հիմա ինքն ավելի թույլ դիրքեր ունի: Միշայի իշխանությունը թուլացավ, իսկ ազգի դուխը մի ուրիշ տիպի կոտրվեց... Չէ, ապեր, պարտություն էր, *էն էլ ինչ պարտություն:* Չնայած ասեմ - կարող ես այն հաղթանակ համարել, քո իրավունքն է...


Նշվածս կետերից ոչ մեկին պատասխան չտվեցիր: Ո՞ր մասն ա Ռուսաստանի հաղթանակ: 




> Այդ թվում նաև դա էր պատճառը: Ստալինի ժամանակներից Վրաստանը արտոնյալ վիճակում էր, բոլոր սահմանները գծվում էին նրանց օգտին, իսկ հիմա էս ապերախտները կանգնել, սովետ են քֆռտում...


Կներես, քո ու Պուծինի նման երանության գիրկը չեմ կարող ընկնել Սովետի մասին խոսելուց:

----------


## Lion

> Խաղաղապահները այնտեղ իրավունք չունեին լինել, ուշադիր, 2004-2006 թվականների Վրաստանի պառլամենտի որոշումներով http://www.google.am/search?hl=en&rl...w=1024&bih=679


Կրկին չանցավ, ապեր - պառլամենտի որոշումը չի կարող առաջնություն ունենալ միջազգային պայմանագրի և միջազգային-իրավական համաձայնագրի վրա:




> Թուրքերն էլ 20-րդ դարասկզբում հայերի ցեղասպանություն են կազմակերպել, իսկ Հիտլերը՝ հրեաների: Մի՞թե դա արդարացնում է ռուսների Հարավային Օսեթիայում արված վայրագությունները:  Պատերազմից հետոյի դեպքերի մասին ա խոսքս, 2008-ից հետո:


Ոչ մի արդարացում: Բայց արի ընդունենք, որ վրացիք էլ հրեշտակ չեն եղել, էդքան բան (պատերազմում ոչ-ոք հրեշտակ չէ): 2008 թ-ի հետո` կուզենայի փաստեր տեսնել:




> Շատ քիչ խաղաղ բնակչություն ու լիքը զորքեր:


*Ապացույց,* որ դա վրացական հերթական ագիտացիան չէ...




> Երկու ոստիկան և մեկ խաղաղ ցուցարար: Սառը զենք չկար:


Բայց հո դժգոհությունը Միշայից կա  :Smile: 




> Դա անկախացման դեմ ուղղված քայլեր են: Պատկերացրու վաղը Հայաստանը որոշում է դառնալ անկախ պետություն: ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումն անձնական դժբախտություն ընկալող Պուծինը ավելի բեթար բաներ կանի:


Շատ հնարավորա - դրա համար էլ ես միշտ ասել եմ, որ Վրաստանի այս պահվածքը մեզ բավականին ձեռնտու է: Ընկավ Վրաստանը, Ռուսաստանը կմոտենա մեր սահմաններին ւ հնարավոր է հաջորդը մենք լինենք...




> Տեր Աստված...


Բոլորս էլ հավատում ենք նրան...




> Ո՞ւմ կողմից: Ջրի տակ գնացող Նաուրույի՞: Թե՞ տուֆտա պետություններ Նիկարագուայի ու Ռուսաստանի: Ո՞ր մի նորմալ երկիրն ա ճանաչել իրենց: Ոչ մեկ ու չի էլ ճանաչելու:


Ինչ վրացակենտրոնություն... սակայն: Չեմ կարծում, որ նույն նիկարագուան "տուֆտության" տեսակետից էականրեն գերազանցում է Վրաստանին:




> Նշվածս կետերից ոչ մեկին պատասխան չտվեցիր: Ո՞ր մասն ա Ռուսաստանի հաղթանակ:


Հարավային Օսեթիայի և Աբխազիայի փաստացի և դե-յուրե անկախացումը, Վրաստանի "քիթը տրորվելը", Միշայի դիրքերի թուլացումը...




> Կներես, քո ու Պուծինի նման երանության գիրկը չեմ կարող ընկնել Սովետի մասին խոսելուց:


Արթ ջան, ես սովետը երանությամբ չեմ հիշում - այն և թերություններ ուներ, և առավելություններ: Կեցցե Հայաստանի անկախությունը, ես դա ոչնչի հետ չեմ փոխի, ուզումա Բուշ լինի թե Օբամա, ուզումա Պուծին (քո խաթր` "ծ"-ով) կամ Մեդվեդև  :Smile:

----------

Malxas (08.08.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Կրկին չանցավ, ապեր - պառլամենտի որոշումը չի կարող առաջնություն ունենալ միջազգային պայմանագրի և միջազգային-իրավական համաձայնագրի վրա:


Փաստորեն ԱՆԿԱԽ Հանրապետությունը չի՞ կարող դուրս գալ պայմանագրից:  :LOL:  
Վրաստանը նույնիսկ ԱՊՀ անդամ չի արդեն, որի շրջանակներում կնքվել ա էդ պայմանագիրը ու ուր ՍՏԻՊԵԼ էր Ռուսաստանը Վրաստանին մտնել, արյունախեղդ անելով ծախված վրացիների ու Շևարդնաձեի հետ:
Բացի դրանից, մանդատի ժամկետը լրանում էր



> Глава временного комитета парламента Грузии по вопросам восстановления территориальной целостности страны Шота Малашхия отметил, что *российские миротворцы могут быть выведены из Грузии до 15 октября - срока, когда истекает срок мандата миротворческих сил в Абхазии.*


Լավ, դու ինձ ուրիշ բան ասա: Ասենք, Ալագյազի ու մոտակա տարածքի եզդիները որոշում են անկախանալ, ադրբեջանցիները «պոդդերժկա» են տալիս իրանց, հետո ասում են մենք խաղաղապահ կլինենք էդ տարածքում: «Պո իդեե» դու լրիվ նորմալ ես համարում դա:  :Think: 




> 2008 թ-ի հետո` կուզենայի փաստեր տեսնել:


Ընդամենը մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ էի խոսում էդ կնոջ հետ: Ուզում ես հավատա, ուզում ես չէ: 
Օսերը ռուսների հետ չունեն, չեն ունեցել ու չեն էլ ունենա: Նրանք վրացիների հետ են ուզում ապրել:
Հ.Գ. Աբխազիայի մասին չեմ խոսում, ոչինչ չգիտեմ: 

*Ապացույց,* որ դա վրացական հերթական ագիտացիան չէ...
Վերևում դրել եմ, էլի եմ դնում:


Էլի եմ դնում






> Բայց հո դժգոհությունը Միշայից կա


Բոլորը գոհ մենակ Ստալինից, Հիտլերից ու Պուծինից էին:




> Շատ հնարավորա - դրա համար էլ ես միշտ ասել եմ, որ Վրաստանի այս պահվածքը մեզ բավականին ձեռնտու է: Ընկավ Վրաստանը, Ռուսաստանը կմոտենա մեր սահմաններին ւ հնարավոր է հաջորդը մենք լինենք...


Ռուսաստանը մոտենա Հայաստանի սահմաններին... Կներես, բայց ադեկվատություն չկա գրածներիդ մեջ: Ռուսաստանը սահմաններիդ վրայա, ներսում ա, իսկ դու ասում ես մոտենա դրսից:  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 




> Հարավային Օսեթիայի և Աբխազիայի փաստացի և դե-յուրե անկախացումը, Վրաստանի "քիթը տրորվելը", Միշայի դիրքերի թուլացումը...


Դե ֆակտո իրանք վաղուց ռուսների լծի տակ էին, հիմա դե յուրե ռուսների տակ են: Անկախացման մասին խոսք չկա: Անկախությունը միջազգային ճանաչումն ա: 
Քիթ տրորվելը չգիտեմ, բայց 5 միլիոնանոց երկրի վրա 142 միլիոնանոց երկրի հարձակումը թեթև չէր կարող անցնել: Բայց դե... Վրաստանը ծլում, ծաղկում ա, Հայաստանից էլ ահռելի քանակով տուրիստներ ա ընդունում: 
Միշայի դիրքերը պատերազմի ժամանակ ու հետո հավեսով ամրապնդվեցին  :Wink:

----------

Rammer (09.06.2011), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (11.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Փաստորեն ԱՆԿԱԽ Հանրապետությունը չի՞ կարող դուրս գալ պայմանագրից:  
> Վրաստանը նույնիսկ ԱՊՀ անդամ չի արդեն, որի շրջանակներում կնքվել ա էդ պայմանագիրը ու ուր ՍՏԻՊԵԼ էր Ռուսաստանը Վրաստանին մտնել, արյունախեղդ անելով ծախված վրացիների ու Շևարդնաձեի հետ:


Չէ, չի կարող կամ, ասենք սենց, կարող է, բայց դրանով խախտում է միջազգային իրավունքի հիմնական դրույթները: Իսկ ստեղ կարծես հենց դու էիր պնդում, որ Վրաստանի պահվածքը համապատասխանում է միջազգային իրավունքի դրույթներին...




> Բացի դրանից, մանդատի ժամկետը լրանում էր


Իրոք?

Մի հատ ցույց կտաս, որ ժամկետն էր լրանում?

http://caucasica.org/docs/detail.php?ID=1329




> Լավ, դու ինձ ուրիշ բան ասա: Ասենք, Ալագյազի ու մոտակա տարածքի եզդիները որոշում են անկախանալ, ադրբեջանցիները «պոդդերժկա» են տալիս իրանց, հետո ասում են մենք խաղաղապահ կլինենք էդ տարածքում: «Պո իդեե» դու լրիվ նորմալ ես համարում դա:


«Պո իդեե» անալոգիաներ չեն լինում, իսկ իրավիճակներն անկրկնելի են:




> Ընդամենը մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ էի խոսում էդ կնոջ հետ: Ուզում ես հավատա, ուզում ես չէ: 
> Օսերը ռուսների հետ չունեն, չեն ունեցել ու չեն էլ ունենա: Նրանք վրացիների հետ են ուզում ապրել:


Միշտ տարբեր ֆորումներում խոսում եմ օսերի հետ, բոլոր կողմ են անկախությանը:




> *Ապացույց,* որ դա վրացական հերթական ագիտացիան չէ...
> Վերևում դրել եմ, էլի եմ դնում:
> 
> 
> Էլի եմ դնում


Ես տեղ քո ասած պահերը չտեսա...




> Բոլորը գոհ մենակ Ստալինից, Հիտլերից ու Պուծինից էին:


Օրինակ ես առաջին երկուսից դժգո եմ  :Smile: 




> Ռուսաստանը մոտենա Հայաստանի սահմաններին... Կներես, բայց ադեկվատություն չկա գրածներիդ մեջ: Ռուսաստանը սահմաններիդ վրայա, ներսում ա, իսկ դու ասում ես մոտենա դրսից:


Ուրեմն ավելի վատ, որ դրսից էլ մոտենա...




> Դե ֆակտո իրանք վաղուց ռուսների լծի տակ էին, հիմա դե յուրե ռուսների տակ են: Անկախացման մասին խոսք չկա: Անկախությունը միջազգային ճանաչումն ա:


Արդեն 4 երկիր ճանաչել են - ժամանակի հարց է...




> Քիթ տրորվելը չգիտեմ, բայց 5 միլիոնանոց երկրի վրա 142 միլիոնանոց երկրի հարձակումը թեթև չէր կարող անցնել: Բայց դե... Վրաստանը ծլում, ծաղկում ա, Հայաստանից էլ ահռելի քանակով տուրիստներ ա ընդունում:


Թթու է, թան չի... հենց էդ եմ ասում, էլի...




> Միշայի դիրքերը պատերազմի ժամանակ ու հետո հավեսով ամրապնդվեցին


Ես այդ տպավորությունը չեմ ստացել...

----------


## Artgeo

> Չէ, չի կարող կամ, ասենք սենց, կարող է, բայց դրանով խախտում է միջազգային իրավունքի հիմնական դրույթները: Իսկ ստեղ կարծես հենց դու էիր պնդում, որ Վրաստանի պահվածքը համապատասխանում է միջազգային իրավունքի դրույթներին...


Լավ, բա ո՞նց ա տեղի ունենալու պայմանագրի խզումը:



> Մի հատ ցույց կտաս, որ ժամկետն էր լրանում?


Դու պատմաբա՞ն էիր  :Think:  Ամեն կես տարին մեկ լրանում ա ու երկարացնելու կարիք ունի: 




> Միշտ տարբեր ֆորումներում խոսում եմ օսերի հետ, բոլոր կողմ են անկախությանը:


Տենց էնքան վրացի կա, Պուծինի կողմնակից:  :LOL:  Էն կողքի թեմայում մարդիկ Քոչարյանի հետ գալն են ուզում...




> Օրինակ ես առաջին երկուսից դժգո եմ


Դու 30-ականներին ու 40-ականներին դժգոհ լինեիր: Կանցնեն տարիներ, Պուծինից էլ դժգոհ կլինեն:



> Արդեն 4 երկիր ճանաչել են - ժամանակի հարց է...


Խիստ վիճելի ա... «երկրի» պահը:

----------


## Lion

> Լավ, բա ո՞նց ա տեղի ունենալու պայմանագրի խզումը:


Նոր պայմանագրի կնքմամբ կամ հնի գործողության դադարեցմամբ` երկկողմանի համաձայնությամբ:




> Դու պատմաբա՞ն էիր  Ամեն կես տարին մեկ լրանում ա ու երկարացնելու կարիք ունի:


Մի հատ ցույց կտաս, ինչի հիման վրա էս անում այդ պնդումը?




> Խիստ վիճելի ա... «երկրի» պահը:


Դե հիմի տենց որ նայենք` Վրաստանն էլ պակաս վիճելի երկիր չի, քան ասենք Նիկարագուան...

----------


## Artgeo

> Նոր պայմանագրի կնքմամբ կամ հնի գործողության դադարեցմամբ` երկկողմանի համաձայնությամբ:


Այսինքն, եթե կողմերից մի կողմը պարտականությունները չի կատարում, մյուս կողմը իրավունք չունի՞ դուրս գալ պայմանագրից:




> Մի հատ ցույց կտաս, ինչի հիման վրա էս անում այդ պնդումը?


Վերջին համարյա 20 տարվա ընթացքում ամեն 6 ամիսը մեկ երկարացման հիման վրա
http://www.google.am/search?hl=en&rl...&aqi=&aql=&oq=




> Դե հիմի տենց որ նայենք` Վրաստանն էլ պակաս վիճելի երկիր չի, քան ասենք Նիկարագուան...


Դե հա, Նիկարագուա, Նաուրու, Ադրբեջան, Վրաստան, Ռուսաստան, Մեծ Բրիտանիա, Ֆրանսիա, Հայաստան... Սաղ վիճելի երկրներ են:
Կներես, էլի կպա Ռուսաստանին: Ռուսաստանը վիճելի չի:

----------


## Lion

> Այսինքն, եթե կողմերից մի կողմը պարտականությունները չի կատարում, մյուս կողմը իրավունք չունի՞ դուրս գալ պայմանագրից:


Պայմանագրից դուրս գալո վերեբերյալ կան միջազգային մեխանիզմներ: Իհարկե, ցանկացած պատեւթյուն կարողա կանգնի և "... ուղարկի" պայմանագիրը, բայց դա արդեն կլինի միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերի խախտում: Քննարկվող դեպքում այդ նորմերը խախտեց հենց Վրաստանը:




> Վերջին համարյա 20 տարվա ընթացքում ամեն 6 ամիսը մեկ երկարացման հիման վրա
> http://www.google.am/search?hl=en&rl...&aqi=&aql=&oq=


Ապեր, երևի շփոթում էս - այնտեղ Աբխազիայի և ՄԱԿԻ առաքելության մասին է...




> Դե հա, Նիկարագուա, Նաուրու, Ադրբեջան, Վրաստան, Ռուսաստան, Մեծ Բրիտանիա, Ֆրանսիա, Հայաստան... Սաղ վիճելի երկրներ են:
> Կներես, էլի կպա Ռուսաստանին: Ռուսաստանը վիճելի չի:


Արթ, սուբյեկտիվ էս: Ջհանդամը, սուբյեկտիվ, սուբյեկտիվ - գոնե հանուն Հայաստանի տենց եղի, այլ ոչ թե հանուն օտար երկրի...

----------


## Artgeo

Էլ չեմ վիճում:

----------

Lion (10.06.2011), Rammer (10.06.2011), Աթեիստ (10.06.2011), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (11.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Էլ չեմ վիճում:


— Я то же хотел вам сказать, — *поддержал Козлевич*.

 :Smile:  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.06.2011)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

Շատ անհասկանալի է էդպես անձնուրաց պաշտպանել Ռուսաստանին, ամեն ինչը սկսվել է Ռուսաստանից, ինչ իրավունքով էր ուրիշ պետության քաղաքացիներին մասսայաբար Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիություն տալիս, կազմած ծրագրով էր շարժվում, բայց էլի չհասավ նպատակին:
Իսկ վերջապես Հայաստանին Ռուսաստանը ինչ է տվել վատից բացի, չեմ կարող հիշել ոչ պատմության մեջ ոչ էլ ներկայում:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Շատ անհասկանալի է էդպես անձնուրաց պաշտպանել Ռուսաստանին, ամեն ինչը սկսվել է Ռուսաստանից, ինչ իրավունքով էր ուրիշ պետության քաղաքացիներին մասսայաբար Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիություն տալիս, կազմած ծրագրով էր շարժվում, բայց էլի չհասավ նպատակին:
> Իսկ վերջապես Հայաստանին Ռուսաստանը ինչ է տվել վատից բացի, չեմ կարող հիշել ոչ պատմության մեջ ոչ էլ ներկայում:


Ես էլ չեմ հասկանում Վրաստանին այդքան անձնուրաց պաշտպանելը այն դեպքում, երբ մենք Ղարաբաղ ունենք։ Փաստորեն Ղարաբաղն էլ ուրիշ պետության մաս է, այնտեղի հայերն էլ Ադրբեջանի քաղաքացիներ են  :Think: 
Առավել ևս չեմ հասկանում Ռուսաստանին ամեն առիթով ցեխը կոխելը։ Չէ, ստեցի, հասկանում եմ։ Մարդկանց մի զգալի մաս իր անհաջողությունների մեջ պատրաստ է մեղադրել ում ասես, մենակ թե ոչ իրեն։ Հիմա Ռուսաստանը շատ հարմար թիրախ է։
Ռուսաստանը մեզ տվել է այն, ինչի արժանի ենք եղել։ Ինչ կարողացել ենք պահանջել։ Իսկ ի՞նչ պիտի տար։
Հիմարություն է Վրաստանում կատարված բազմաթիվ բարեփոխումները ժխտելը։ Սակայն նույնպիսի հիմարություն է կարծելը, որ մեզ նույնը անել խանգարում են ռուսները։ Ուկրաինան ձեզ հիանալի օրինակ։
Տնտեսական ասպեկտի մասին ընդհանրապես ավելորդ է խոսելը։ Լատվիան դեռ 1991 թվականին ռուսներին գրողի ծոցը ուղարկեց, մտավ Եվրոմիություն և ՆԱՏՕ (միջին ստատիստիկ հայ ռուսաֆոբի երազանք)։ Եվ ի՞նչ։ Ռիգայի պատմական կենտրոնից դուրս նույն "սավոկն" է։ Լատիշները մասսայաբար խոպան են գնում՝ Անգլիա, Իռլանդիա, երբեմն նաև․․․ Ռուսաստան։ Այն, ինչ ասում եմ, իմ տեսածն է և ծանոթներիս պատմածը, այլ ոչ թե ռուսական ԶԼՄ-ներից լսածը։

----------

aragats (13.06.2011), Lion (12.06.2011), Malxas (08.08.2011), Tig (12.06.2011), Վիշապ (13.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

Միացա  :Smile:  Իսկ ընդհանրապես, եթե աշխարհում գոնե մեկ պետություն արժե, որ իրեն պատպանեն, դա Հայաստանն է:

----------


## Մովսես

> Շատ անհասկանալի է էդպես անձնուրաց պաշտպանել Ռուսաստանին, ամեն ինչը սկսվել է Ռուսաստանից, ինչ իրավունքով էր ուրիշ պետության քաղաքացիներին մասսայաբար Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիություն տալիս, կազմած ծրագրով էր շարժվում, բայց էլի չհասավ նպատակին:
> Իսկ վերջապես Հայաստանին Ռուսաստանը ինչ է տվել վատից բացի, չեմ կարող հիշել ոչ պատմության մեջ ոչ էլ ներկայում:


Ախպեր ջան, արաջի հերթին Վրաստանը հարձակվեց հարավաին օսիայի վրա, իրենց ինքնավստահ մտածելակերպով որը ամրապնդել էր արևմուտքը: Այս փաստը արդեն ապացուցվել է ու այս պատճառով պետք չի էլ կասկածել ով ում վրա հարձակվեց: Ես չեմ հասկանում ոնց կարող է հայը չգնահատի մեր դաշնակցությունը Ռուսաստանի հետ, եթե այս դաշնակցությունը չունենայինք, ես շատ ուժեղ կասկածում եմ որ այսօր հայաստանը անկախ պետություն կլիներ: Իրենք շատ կարևոր հակաթուրքական ուժ են եղել մեր տարածաշրջանում ու մենք պետք է պահպանենք մեր ջերմ ու պատմական հարաբերությունները ռուսների հետ:

----------

Malxas (08.08.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Այսօր լրացավ Պուծինի ռեժիմի Վրաստանի վրա հարձակման 3-րդ տարելիցը...

----------

Rammer (08.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

Կարելի է նաև այսպես ասել. "_Այսօր լրացավ Սահակաշվիլու ռեժիմի կողմից Հարավայի Օսեթիայի ժողովրդի դեմ կազմակերպված արյունոտ ավանտյուրայի սկսման երրորդ տարելիցը_"...

----------

Malxas (08.08.2011), REAL_ist (08.08.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Կարելի է նաև այսպես ասել. "_Այսօր լրացավ Սահակաշվիլու ռեժիմի կողմից Հարավայի Օսեթիայի ժողովրդի դեմ կազմակերպված արյունոտ ավանտյուրայի սկսման երրորդ տարելիցը_"...


Կարելի ա ասել, որ 5 միլիոնանոց Վրաստանը հարձակվեց 140 մլն-անոց Ռուսաստանի վրա: Բայց դե իրականությունը դրանից չի փոխվում:

Դու ընդհանրապես, ոնց ուզես, կարող ես ասել: Պատմաբան մարդ էս:

----------


## Lion

Դեեե, նայաԾ ինչ համարես "հարձակում": 5 միլիոնանոց Վրաստանը չմտավ 140 մլն-անոց Ռուսաստանի տարա[B]ք, բայց ոչնչացրեց նրա զինԾառայողներին, որը հավասարազոր է հարձակմանը...

----------


## Malxas

> Կարելի ա ասել, որ 5 միլիոնանոց Վրաստանը հարձակվեց 140 մլն-անոց Ռուսաստանի վրա: Բայց դե իրականությունը դրանից չի փոխվում:
> 
> Դու ընդհանրապես, ոնց ուզես, կարող ես ասել: Պատմաբան մարդ էս:


ԱրտԳեո ջան, բայց քո համակրանքը ինչու է Վրաստանի կողմը, որը մեր թշնամիների դաշնակիցն է, այսինքն դուրս է գալիս գրեթե մեր թշնամին է: Ռուսաստանը գոնե վատից լավից դաշնակից է մեզ:

----------


## Artgeo

> ԱրտԳեո ջան, բայց քո համակրանքը ինչու է Վրաստանի կողմը, որը մեր թշնամիների դաշնակիցն է, այսինքն դուրս է գալիս գրեթե մեր թշնամին է: Ռուսաստանը գոնե վատից լավից դաշնակից է մեզ:


Ո՞վ «մենք» և ովքե՞ր են ձեր թշնամիները:

----------


## Malxas

> Ո՞վ «մենք» և ովքե՞ր են ձեր թշնամիները:


Մենք՝ Հայաստանը, կարելի էր երևի գլխի ընկնել: Մեր թշնամիները՝ Թուրքիան և Ադրբեջանը՝ սա էլ կարելի էր գլխի ընկնել: 
Իսկ որ ասում ես «Ովքեր են ձեր թշնամիները», այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ նախօրոք գիտես, որ մեր և քո թշնամիները տարբեր են:

----------

Lion (08.08.2011), One_Way_Ticket (08.08.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Մենք՝ Հայաստանը, կարելի էր երևի գլխի ընկնել: Մեր թշնամիները՝ Թուրքիան և Ադրբեջանը՝ սա էլ կարելի էր գլխի ընկնել: 
> Իսկ որ ասում ես «Ովքեր են ձեր թշնամիները», այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ նախօրոք գիտես, որ մեր և քո թշնամիները տարբեր են:


Հուրախություն ինձ, «դուք» դեռ ամբողջ Հայաստանը չեք: Աստված տա, երբևիցե չլինեք: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա թշնամիներին, ապա Վրաստանը ունի հարևաններ, որոնց հետ կառուցում է հարաբերություններ, այդ թվում Ադրբեջանի և Թուրքիայի: Ի դեպ, Հայաստանը նույնպես հարևաններ ունի: Թուրքիան հարևան է, որից, եթե չեմ սխալվում պետական մակարդակով որևէ պահանջ ու տալիք չունի Հայաստանը: Ադրբեջանի հետ, ի դեպ, նույնպես ոչ տալիք ունի, ոչ վերցնելիք: Նույնպես, պետական մակարդակով: Այդ դեպքում ո՞վ եք «դուք» իրականում, որ կոչում եք ձեզ Հայաստան:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.08.2011), Ձայնալար (08.08.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Հուրախություն ինձ, «դուք» դեռ ամբողջ Հայաստանը չեք: Աստված տա, երբևիցե չլինեք: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա թշնամիներին, ապա Վրաստանը ունի հարևաններ, որոնց հետ կառուցում է հարաբերություններ, այդ թվում Ադրբեջանի և Թուրքիայի: Ի դեպ, Հայաստանը նույնպես հարևաններ ունի: Թուրքիան հարևան է, որից, եթե չեմ սխալվում պետական մակարդակով որևէ պահանջ ու տալիք չունի Հայաստանը: Ադրբեջանի հետ, ի դեպ, նույնպես ոչ տալիք ունի, ոչ վերցնելիք: Նույնպես, պետական մակարդակով: Այդ դեպքում ո՞վ եք «դուք» իրականում, որ կոչում եք ձեզ Հայաստան:


Առաջարկում եմ, որ մի կողմ դնես ագրեսիատ և  ու քո աչքին հանդուգն թվացող գրառում կատարողին սրամիտ պատասխանով իր տեղը դնել ցանկանալու փոխարեն հասկանալ նրա գրածի իմաստը:
Իմ նպատակը քեզ հետ անմիմաստ լեզվակռվի մեջ մտնելը չէ:
Իսկ Ադրբեջանն ու Թուրքիան, անկախ քո գրած իրարից պահանջ ունենալ չունենալուց, մեր թշնամիներն են: Իսկ Վրաստանը, երբ իր  հարաբերություններն է զարգացնում, նաև ռազմավարական պայմանագրեր է կնքում նրանց հետ: իսկ ո՞ւմ դեմ է կնքվում պայմանագիրը: 

Իսկ երբ մարդը խոսելով իր հայրենիքի մասին ասում է «մենք» կամ «մերոնք», դա չի նշանակում, որ նա իրեն համարում է ողջ Հայաստանը ու ոչ մի վատ բան չկա դրա մեջ:

Ուշադրություն դարձրու այն բանի վրա, որ իմ գրառումը ագրեսիվ չէ՝ ինչպես, որ դու էիր արել:

----------

Lion (09.08.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Իսկ եթե ավելի խորը նայենք, ո՞ւմ գրառումն է ավելի ագրեսիվ: 

Դու ասում ես, որ Հայաստանը 3 ճակատ ունի, ես ասում եմ 4 հարևան, որոնց հետ որոշակի տարաձայնություններ ունենք:
Դու ասում ես, որ Վրաստանը Հայաստանի դեմ է հարաբերվում իր հարևանների հետ, ես ասում եմ, որ հանուն սեփական անվտանգության և տնտեսական զարգացման, այդ թվում և Հայաստանի հետ:

Ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում Վրաստանին, հանձնվել Ռուսաստանին Հայաստանի պես ու «երջանիկ» ապրել ճակատներո՞վ:

----------

Malxas (09.08.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Իսկ եթե ավելի խորը նայենք, ո՞ւմ գրառումն է ավելի ագրեսիվ: 
> 
> Դու ասում ես, որ Հայաստանը 3 ճակատ ունի, ես ասում եմ 4 հարևան, որոնց հետ որոշակի տարաձայնություններ ունենք:
> Դու ասում ես, որ Վրաստանը Հայաստանի դեմ է հարաբերվում իր հարևանների հետ, ես ասում եմ, որ հանուն սեփական անվտանգության և տնտեսական զարգացման, այդ թվում և Հայաստանի հետ:
> 
> Ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում Վրաստանին, հանձնվել Ռուսաստանին Հայաստանի պես ու «երջանիկ» ապրել ճակատներո՞վ:


Ագրեսիա ասելով նկատի ունեի ոչ թե Հայաստանինն իր հարևանների, այլ քոնն իմ նկատմամբ:
Շնորհակալությու, որ ավելի խաղաղասեր գրառում կատարեցիր:  Հիմա միանգամից երևում է, որ երկուսս էլ մի ջրաղացի ջուր լցնող ենք: Համաձայն եմ, որ Հայաստանը բնականոն հարաբերություններ պետք է զարգացնի հարևանների հետ: Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ էլ պետք է ի վերջո հաշտվել, սակայն առայժմ նրանք մեր թշնամիներն են: Ռուսաստանի կախումից ևս պետք է աշխատել ազատվել՝ սրանում ևս համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ, թույլ դաշնակիցն ի վերջո ոտքի տակ է գնում:

----------

Artgeo (09.08.2011), Lion (09.08.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Երևումա Վրացական սցենարը ոմանց դուրա եկել, «նորմալ» երկիր տարածքների կորստի դիմաց:

----------


## Artgeo

> Երևումա Վրացական սցենարը ոմանց դուրա եկել, «նորմալ» երկիր տարածքների կորստի դիմաց:


Սխալ ես հասկացել: Վրաստանը այդ տարածքները կորցրեց 1990-ականներին, երբ փորձեց անկախ երկիր կառուցել, հետո դրածո Շևարդնաձեն էր ու... երկար տարիների ճահիճը: 2003-ից սկսվեց սրնթաց վերելքը ճահիճից ու դրա հետ միասին Կրեմլը սկսեց հերթով հակառակ քայլել անել: 2008-ի պատերազմը մաքսիմալն վնասն էր, որը կարող էին հասցնել: Դա էլ չօգնեց: 

Բայց դե, ճիշտ ես, Հայաստանում էլ ա նույնը անելու, հենց փորձի Հայաստանը անկախանալ: Մեղմելու համար քայլեր պետք է ձեռնարկել:

----------


## REAL_ist

Չեմ կարծում, ինձ թվումա ճիշտ լուծում կար, ուղակի սխալ ճանապարհ ընտրվեց: Ես Վրաստանի նկատմամբ շատ ջերմ եմ տրամադրված ու ափսոսում եմ, որ երկիրը նման տարածքներ կորցրեց: Մանավանդ հաշվի առնելով Վրաստանի տարածքում գտնվող մնացած ազգերին ու այդ ազգերով բնակեցված  տարածքների վտանգավոր հեռանկարը:
Տարածքը անդառնալի արժեքա, որը չի կարելի փոխանակել կամ վտանգի ենթարկել: Ինչքան ժամանակ անցնի, այնքան ավելի շատ է գիտակցելու կորստի արժեքը Վրաստանը:

Եթե ես ընտրելու լինեի տարածքի` Ղարաբաղի ու նորմալ երկրի կառուցման միջև, ես միանշանակ կընտրեի տարածքը, քանի որ նորմալ երկիր կառուցելը ժամանակի հարցա, իսկ հողը...

----------


## Artgeo

«Если бы в 2008 году мы дрогнули, была бы уже другая геополитическая раскладка, и целый ряд стран, которые пытались искусственно затащить в Североатлантический альянс, скорее всего, были бы там», – сказал Медведев на встрече с офицерами. 

http://www.echo.msk.ru/blog/oreh/832212-echo/

Հայերեն թարգմանած, *ՄԵՆՔ ԵՆՔ ՍԿՍԵԼ ՊԱՏԵՐԱԶՄԸ:*

Հ.Գ. ՅԱ՛ԽՔ

----------


## Lion

Ճիշտն ասած հայերեն կարծես թե վատ չգիտեմ, ռուսերեն էլ... ոչինչ: Ու ես էդ խոսքերից նման հետևության չեկա  :Smile:

----------

davidus (23.11.2011), Varzor (23.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ճիշտն ասած հայերեն կարծես թե վատ չգիտեմ, ռուսերեն էլ... ոչինչ: Ու ես էդ խոսքերից նման հետևության չեկա


Դե, իրականում այդպես էլ կա: Ռուսաստանը չի սկսել ակտիվ գործողությունները, բայց ամեն ինչ իր պլանով է գնացել: Խաղապահներին ժերտվա տվեցին, Վրաստանի մաման լացացրին` առիթ եղավ:
Այ հիմա ով է մեղավոր? Մուկը, որ գլուխը մտցրել է կատվի երախը, թե կատուն որ կերել է այդ մկնիկին?
Ու հիմա մկները մեղադրում են կատվին: Բայց հո բոլոր մկները գիտեն, որ կատուն գիշատիչ է ու մուկ է ուտում ու խելքները հերիքում է կատվի հետ քյալա չտալու համար, իսկ արի ու տես որ մի մուկ ճառ ասելուց անցավ զանգ կախելուն ու ինքն իրա ոտքով գնաց մտավ կատվի բերանը: Կատուն ինչ անի? Ինքը մեկա սենց թե նենց մեկին պիտի ուտեր  :Smile:

----------

Lion (23.11.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Կրեմլական «ժողովրդավարության» հերթական դրսևորումը «անկախ» Հարավային Օսեթիայում: Այսպես կոչված «նախագահական» ընտրություններից հետո, որտեղ կրեմլական թեկնածուն չի հաղթել:





Ծանոթ իրավիճա՞կ ա: Հայաստանում դրան «Մարտի 1» են ասում:

----------

